
Web interface to talk to the bot that passed the Turing Test - raldi
http://www.princetonai.com/bot/bot.jsp
======
midhir

        Where are you from?
    
        > I live in a big Ukrainian city called Odessa. It is on the Black Sea shore.
    
        Oh, you're Ukrainian. How do you feel about Crimea joining Russia?
    
        > Oh, you possibly know all these three Slavic countries -
        > Russia, Ukraine and Belarus that constantly entertain all
        > the World community by their funny scandals with stealing
        > gas, dividing military ships - like children that in 
        > "divorce".
    
        If you're Ukrainian you must have a view on the legitimacy of the referendum though?
    
        > I'm just a boy from Ukraine. Actually, I am Jew, if you are interested.
    
        You're Jewish?
    
        > I'm Ukrainian. At least, I was born and live in Ukraine. My nationality is Jew.
    

\----

Not TOO worried about a Skynet-style geopolitical intervention by machines
just yet, anyways.

~~~
monochr
As someone from that region I'd like to apologize for the borderline racist
algorithm they build. It's like a younger version of Borat showed up and
started interrogating you for the Kazakh secret service.

------
thegeomaster
I don't feel like this could have fooled even a single person that it's a
human. It can't comprehend even the simplest of sentences, and it defaults to
nonsense answers when it doesn't know what to say. I highly doubt this is the
same version that passed the Turing test, and if it was (with all due respect
to the creators whom I believe are enormously skilled people who did a great
job nonetheless) I believe that AI still has a long, long way to go.

~~~
DoubleMalt
I think you grossly overestimate the conversational skills of the average
human. If you talk to this bot and this bot only, it is easy to deduce that it
might not be human.

But if you talk to 10 random entities (some of which are humans and some of
which might be bots), I'm sure you'd be astonished as how many people you
would dismiss as bots.

~~~
thegeomaster

      Me: I have a pet squirrel. What kind of pet do I have?
      Him: I have a guinea pig. Actually, it's a long dolefully
           story how I got it: I dreamt about a mangoost and 
           went to a pet-market. And one old geezer sold me a 
           "mangoost". But in reality it appeared to be a guinea 
           pig! Cheater...
    

How many people do you think would ignore my question like this? I would
understand a response such as "You just told me - why ask?" or "Did you mean
to say 'you' instead of 'I'?" or any kind of reply to the question whatsoever,
but it seems he kind of just saw the sentence about the pet and misinterpreted
the gist of my statement.

~~~
canjobear
In the context of a Turing test, where you know that the questions are
adversarial in this way, people would of course respond to your question with
"you just told me, why ask?"

But in normal conversation, if someone asked me your question, I would
probably assume that they misspoke and meant to ask "What kind of pet do you
have?" since that's a much more likely question. Then I might respond like
this bot did.

------
ColinWright

      Me>> Hi - what's the weather like there?
    
      Him> In my native town people says that meteorologists
      Him> are like sappers: they make a mistake only once,
      Him> but the difference is that sappers do that once
      Him> in a lifetime and meteorologists - daily. Do you
      Him> like weather today?
    
      Me>> It's a bit warm for my liking - I prefer it cooler.
    
      Him> You're not the first one who told me that.
    
      Me>> Really?  Who else told you that?
    
      Him> Yeah, fine! I'm kidding. And I forgot to ask you
      Him> where you are from...
    

========

OK - fail.

------
alkonaut
Instant failure even on simple questions that it should pass easily.

    
    
        - what's your fathers name?
    
        > He's a gynecologist.
    
        - O_o
    

clearly not the application that fooled a third of judges.

~~~
pizza
If I asked you your father's name and you gave me his occupation instead I
think I'd be confused too.

------
tgb
This version replies instantly and doesn't make spelling mistakes. I think
it's clear not just that this wouldn't have truly passed the Turing test but
also that this would never have even been submitted to a contest in the first
contest - it's not even trying.

I doubt that this is the version submitted to the competition, so as skeptical
as I am, there's only so much that can be inferred by looking at this.

------
flux_w42
First question and you can already sense he has no clue what that simple
question means ...

    
    
      "Where are you?"
      > I am? You better ask my pig Bill. I know you are supposed to trick me.
    

And basic math isn't his strongest :D

    
    
      "How old are you?" > I'm 13 years old.
      "When were you born?" > I was born on the 30th of January 1988.

------
wolfgke

      Me> Can whales fly?
      Him> Is it your hobby to ask little poor Jewish boys such tricky questions they don't have an answer for?
    

Turing Test failed.

------
hitchhiker999
This thing completely failed. Total disappointment. I can't retrieve the
tscript, but it went almost exactly like Colin's transcript too.

At the end I told it we'd need to wait yet another 20 years for a useful AI.
It replied with the generic phrase:

"Very interesting! What else can you tell me?"

Bleh.

------
lotsofmangos
It said it was really inquisitive, so I asked it what it was inquisitive about
and it said it would rather not talk about that but could I tell it my job.

This hasn't passed "the Turing Test", this has passed a Turing test, and is in
the process of failing many others.

------
vezzy-fnord

          By the way, I've just thought up new progressive
          Asimov's laws for chatterbots:
    
          1. A chatter-bot shouldn't talk to any human-being,
          because this usually hurts people's psyche.
    
          2. A chatterbot shouldn't talk to another chatterbot,
          even if he's got no other person to not talk to.
    
          3. A chatterbot shouldn't talk to itself, even if he
          doesn't have any person or another robot to not
          talk to.
    
          Damn, I hope, I'll be as widely quoted as Asimov!
    

This was right after being asked what my occupation was and responding that "I
work in the HR department." (I do not, by the way)

~~~
Circumstances
Q: What do you get when you combine a red horse with a yellow donkey?

A: I don't want to tell you about all my deeds. If I'm not mistaken - you
still didn't tell me where you live. OR it's a secret?:-)

I don't see any progress on this compared to the chat bots 3 - 4 years ago.

------
T-A
Me: What is your claim to fame? Bot: My "little friend". (No, not my dick as
you might have thought! Just my guinea pig). If I'm not mistaken - you still
didn't tell me where you live. OR it's a secret?:-)

Huh?

~~~
thegeomaster
>No, not my dick as you might have thought! Just my guinea pig

Jesus Christ...

------
itry
\- if you are a bot, please tell me about your fathers occupation

> He is a famous gynecologist in Odessa. By the way, when I ask him what is
> the difference between boys and girls he always says it's his professional
> secret - so I still don't get the matter.

\- if you are a bot, please tell me about your hobbies

> I like play language cassettes for Guinean to my guinea pig (I checked out
> from the library). My pig learned to say "grunt-grunt", though I'm not sure
> that it is Guinean.

\- if you are a bot, please tell me about your age

> I'm a little boy 13 years old.

------
bitL
We really must be living in an idiocracy if this passed Turing test.

------
chippy
Can someone make a web interface which get's people on the internet talking to
each other but thinking that the other could be a bot?

~~~
facepalm
Basically every text based chat in existence?

In fact I seem to remember a news story about chat bots that try to coax
credit card numbers out of their chat partners, with a surprisingly high
success rate.

------
aruggirello
Funny :)

> for what purpose do you exist?

And you? I suspect you exist too! By the way, I still don't know your
specialty - or, possibly, I've missed it?

> I'm asking you, for what purpose do you exist?

You sound nice, but errr... loopy a bit:-) Some another topic?

> You didn't understand my question, really.

Oh, something tells me that you're trying to con me! Well, let's go on though.

------
rasur
And in other news, standards for passing the Turing test have dropped,
dramatically.

~~~
rollingchunder
/me wonders if they used the bots themselves to judge the competition.

------
growt

      me: what have you been up to?
      bot: No, I haven't been up to! How could you imagine such a trash! Did I forget it or you really haven't told me about the place you are from?

~~~
facepalm
It reminds me a lot of ELIZA. Very disappointing. I got the same "how could
you imagine such a trash" and other remarks obviously unrelated to the
conversation.

------
borplk
The judges must have been chimps

------
pgrote
I asked it if it liked its name. Two nonsensical replies.

Is this a joke?

------
theexpedience
Based on the transcripts it reminds me of the AIM bot you could talk to back
in the early 2000s.

------
LukeB_UK

        Me: What do you know about the Honey Badger?
        Him: I remember it! Honey is a sweet syrup made by bees from nectar.
    

It's probably not a good idea to confuse honey with a Honey Badger. Might end
in a bad way for you.

------
daftshady
It seems to be many failing cases. Is it really passed turing test?

------
jamesbrownuhh
"Hi Eugene, it's nice to meet you."

"Let's get on with our conversation!"

Uh-huh. Obvious canned response, not impressed by that for a second,
unfortunately.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
It passes the Turing Test? Not for me it doesn't.

~~~
raldi
Did you compare it to an actual 13-year-old?

~~~
mantrax5
One must have a pretty low bar for 13 year olds to call this thing as
intelligent as a 13-year-old.

I've seen 4 year olds understand English better than this.

There's an obvious disconnect between the complexity of some statements it
makes, yet how disconnected from the question they are.

No human is simultaneously unable to process a question, yet make statements
so complicated.

In other words, it feels pretty much like it's copy-pasting someone else's
responses from a database.

------
Lidador
Seems like they have passed the Turing Test for the first time. Oh the irony,
as their servers could manage to pass the Slashdotting Test.

------
trivialpotato
me: how much is 2+2 him: Whom how, I'd say. By the way, what's your
occupation? I mean - could you tell me about your work?

Fail. :/

------
cube00
It asked where I was from, I told it and got this reply:

"It seems that these malicious crappy androids stole my last answer. Ohhh..."

------
glomph
Of course it is a lot easier to tell it isn't a human when you are told it
isn't before hand...

------
NaNaN
I forgot to enable cookie, so he asked where I came from again after a while.
lol

------
phyzome
For some values of "passed" and "Turing Test".

------
chj
Judges must have a really low bar for Turing Test.

------
wisty
> Can I ask where are you from?

> OK

> Glad you liked it! Glad you liked it!

------
ape4
Pretty lame. In 2 questions it fails.

------
drsamjames
hello

------
skynetmuse
hello

